# Hating where I live at uni..



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I live in a college,dorm or whatever you call it and I've just been here for some days and I already hate it.
It's located in ground level so it can be noisy and when uni starts it will probably be even more noisy than it is now.I'm ok in the day,but I really like getting my sleep when I want it. I'm not interested partying all the time,that's not the main reason why I came all the way here.
But since there are lots of younger people here there will probably be lots of partying here and they will not care if try to sleep.
Also I thought that there would be people that were like mid-twenties here also,but everyone living in these dorms are probably 21 and under that.I'm 27 and I'm not going to judge everybody,but especially guys that age are really immature.
So I started thinking that I might want to find something else,because I like being independent(I don't need a baby sitter),but I looked around today and everything of interest was really expensive.I'm only here for like 5 months,but it's not fun living in a place you don't like.

So I'm asking what would you do?Would you keep living here or not?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm trying to study abroad next year, so I'll be in a similar situation. I've tried living in a dorm before, but like you said, it's noisy. Plus, I felt like I had no privacy. If I were you, I would get an apartment. You said they're pretty expensive, but you're only staying in one for five months. Or you could look for a roommate and share the cost: http://au.easyroommate.com/?gclid=CNLNlPuS_J8CFVth2godHkfhkg .


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> I live in a college,dorm or whatever you call it and I've just been here for some days and I already hate it.
> It's located in ground level so it can be noisy and when uni starts it will probably be even more noisy than it is now.I'm ok in the day,but I really like getting my sleep when I want it. I'm not interested partying all the time,that's not the main reason why I came all the way here.
> But since there are lots of younger people here there will probably be lots of partying here and they will not care if try to sleep.
> Also I thought that there would be people that were like mid-twenties here also,but everyone living in these dorms are probably 21 and under that.I'm 27 and I'm not going to judge everybody,but especially guys that age are really immature.
> ...


Just wait till the first years arrive _en masse_ ... Lots of horny eighteen year olds going :blah :blah :argue :drunk :drunk :boogie

(Well, that was my experience staying at one of the halls of residence at ANU during honours when I was researching my thesis for a couple of weeks in early 1999...)

Besides, living at La Trobe is a bit dull I would imagine; it's a bit distant from the real Melbourne. Try for Northcote, or North Fitzroy or somewhere like that on a bus route to La Trobe (the 250 bus winds through Northcote, North Fitzroy, East Brunswick where I am and North Carlton. It takes you to La Trobe directly. The 246 runs through Clifton Hill, Richmond and South Yarra; it also goes to La Trobe most of the time)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

societe anonyme said:


> Just wait till the first years arrive _en masse_ ... Lots of horny eighteen year olds going :blah :blah :argue :drunk :drunk :boogie
> 
> (Well, that was my experience staying at one of the halls of residence at ANU during honours when I was researching my thesis for a couple of weeks in early 1999...)
> 
> Besides, living at La Trobe is a bit dull I would imagine; it's a bit distant from the real Melbourne. Try for Northcote, or North Fitzroy or somewhere like that on a bus route to La Trobe (the 250 bus winds through Northcote, North Fitzroy, East Brunswick where I am and North Carlton. It takes you to La Trobe directly. The 246 runs through Clifton Hill, Richmond and South Yarra; it also goes to La Trobe most of the time)


Ugh..I know.I didn't know that Australians started uni so early,but I'll be almost 10 years older than the first years.

There are some good things about living on campus,but I think that I'll get very tired of living with people who are very immature.
It hard to find something right now,especially if I'll need references because I have been living with my boyfriend for the last two years,and some places are really expensive.I'm on a budget here so 250 a week is just too much,but I'll see.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I live far away from school because I want to avoid the situation you described. I did the residence thing for a year, and I also lived with a roommate I didn't know for a year. I hated both those years tremendously. Now I have to wake up at 6:30 to get to an 11 am class, but not having to deal with other people is sooooo worth it.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> Ugh..I know.I didn't know that Australians started uni so early,but I'll be almost 10 years older than the first years.
> 
> There are some good things about living on campus,but I think that I'll get very tired of living with people who are very immature.
> It hard to find something right now,especially if I'll need references because I have been living with my boyfriend for the last two years,and some places are really expensive.I'm on a budget here so 250 a week is just too much,but I'll see.


O-week is this week, at least at Monash; it's probably the same at La Trobe. I think classes start the week after (my degree is on a different timetable).

At $250 per week and no capacity to sign a long term lease, you'd probably have to go into a share house, which in many respects would be (to my mind) equally annoying (not that I've ever lived in a share house; the prospect sends shivers down my spine).

It sounds like you're between a rock and a hard place. :doh


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,better to be sharing with fewer people than listening to 350 peoples noise all semester.
250(150-180 is more likely) is too much for me so shared is the best option which I think I'll go for and if I get lucky maybe I will share with someone that are ok.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

There is also a 4 week vacating notice where I live now and I will also have to pay a fee for moving out so right now I'm not sure what to do.

I've already established the impression of being boring and quiet like always.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Im in a dorm too. I think its really important to have a living style that you like, so i'd suggest trying to do whatever you can to get that, but i know from what you've said its a bit of a problem at the moment. best of luck. It must seem a lot warmer in melbourne than norway!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> Im in a dorm too. I think its really important to have a living style that you like, so i'd suggest trying to do whatever you can to get that, but i know from what you've said its a bit of a problem at the moment. best of luck. It must seem a lot warmer in melbourne than norway!


I'm not going to move because of the problems so I'll just have to make the best of it.When the semester starts I will probably not be here as much as I have been right now.
I just wish that the people on my floor were a bit older since most of them are a lot younger than me.
Well,it is winter in Norway so it's the opposite here


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

This is sooo anoying, i have the person in the next room who intermitently bangs a tennis ball agains the otherside of my wall. then on the other side of me, the guy plays deep base music l8 at night. Then in the other sde of the corridor, the guy always has his door open and is playing music, or watching a movie, with the volume always up. apparently these people don't like headphones. sigh, but what can be done.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Some uni's have accommodation blocks especially assigned for more mature students just to avoid this sort of thing. Have you looked into whether your uni offers such an option?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

mind_games said:


> Some uni's have accommodation blocks especially assigned for more mature students just to avoid this sort of thing. Have you looked into whether your uni offers such an option?


They do,but I didn't think of it until I got here.Everything is naturally filled up now.If there isn't a chance that someone will move out,then I'm stuck here.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> This is sooo anoying, i have the person in the next room who intermitently bangs a tennis ball agains the otherside of my wall. then on the other side of me, the guy plays deep base music l8 at night. Then in the other sde of the corridor, the guy always has his door open and is playing music, or watching a movie, with the volume always up. apparently these people don't like headphones. sigh, but what can be done.


Sounds annoying.Not that bad here at the moment,but it's O-week here so everyone is usually out during the nights.
And I don't get that,if I'm watching something I have headphones or keep the volume to an acceptable level,but seems that some people don't really care about their neighbours.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lachlan said:


> This is sooo anoying, i have the person in the next room who intermitently bangs a tennis ball agains the otherside of my wall. then on the other side of me, the guy plays deep base music l8 at night. Then in the other sde of the corridor, the guy always has his door open and is playing music, or watching a movie, with the volume always up. apparently these people don't like headphones. sigh, but what can be done.


:lol :blank Attack on 3 fronts eh. Most creative disturbance prize goes to tennis ball guy.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Ugh, I remember living in a dorm. It sucked so bad. There were loud people everywhere.

When I was a freshman, there was a nerdy guy across the hall from me that everyone in my floor poked fun at because he was a jerk. One night he was locked outside of his room with just underwear on and screaming bloody murder. I did not want to see nor hear that. My roomie that year was OK but she liked loud Ethiopian pop music and played it while I took naps.

As a sophomore the noise level was less. But over one weekend when I wasn't there my roomie had a party in our room and one of her idiot friends left a bottle of Smirnoff in my clothes drawer. That same roomie loved country music and to sing along (badly) with it.

I got so sick of the crappy roommates and the fans of loud ghetto music that I had to move back home. I don't think I can ever live with a roommate again unless they are a quiet old lady.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ oh man, i can imagine that. its just the kind of people and the environment which creates that type of thing i guess. last night people were drunk, instead of flushing their number two, they put two empty wine bottles in it instead and left it for the cleaner. I saw her in the building cleaning this morning, i couldn't help but feel sorry for her.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

But i spent $10 on ear plugs today, so i can lock my door and forget about it, hopefully.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lachlan said:


> ^ oh man, i can imagine that. its just the kind of people and the environment which creates that type of thing i guess. last night people were drunk, instead of flushing their number two, they put two empty wine bottles in it instead and left it for the cleaner. I saw her in the building cleaning this morning, i couldn't help but feel sorry for her.


Oh man the toilets and their cleanliness is another thing I worry about in those places.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

At least we have cleaners though i suppose, although of course it costs a bit more. There are good things about being surrounded by people all the time. Like i think i'm beginning to not care so much about some things i did before. I'm not sure if its overall good or bad yet though.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,I guess I must be lucky my room mates are not that annoying  People usually have their doors closed,music level is ok and most of them actually seem ok.(hope that doesn't change )It's not my room mates that makes the most noise,it's all the people that hangs outside of my window..
If I'd only dare to come more out,but I'm working on it.
The thing that's the most annoying is that I'm at ground level and the whole sharing thing.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate where I am too!! I am renting a bedroom in someone's house.

I am definitely looking for another place next semester. If I can't get a single room in residence then I have to look for an apartment.



Invisible_girl said:


> It's located in ground level so it can be noisy and when uni starts it will probably be even more noisy than it is now.I'm ok in the day,but I really like getting my sleep when I want it.


I feel your pain. I am in a "rowhouse" (I guess kind of like a townhouse, but these are like a local icon that people here are fascinated with) so the houses are attached. Unfortunately, the neighbours in the house next to my room like to play loud music.

I also used to have a roommate who would pluck his guitar and sing, and it drove me nuts.

And finally, my landlady likes to have people over a lot and stuff like that.

Fortunately, my dad got me a pair of noise-cancelling headphones for Christmas. They are a godsend. If something is REALLY loud I can still hear it, but it blocks out most of the noise.



> I'm not interested partying all thetime,that's not the main reason why I came all the way here. Also I thought that there would be people that were like mid-twenties here also,but everyone living in these dorms are probably 21 and under that.I'm 27 and I'm not going to judge everybody,but especially guys that age are really immature.


Tell me about it, I don't even drink alcohol. I am here to study, that's IT, this place is not my home and I frankly don't like it enough to be here for any other reason. Also I am 24 and I feel kind of weird about it sometimes.



> So I started thinking that I might want to find something else,because I like being independent(I don't need a baby sitter),but I looked around today and everything of interest was really expensive.I'm only here for like 5 months,but it's not fun living in a place you don't like.
> 
> So I'm asking what would you do?Would you keep living here or not?


Yeah, I really need my privacy. I would try to move too.

I have been here since September and feel like i've entered a spiral of insanity, lol I cannot wait until the end of this semester.

Unfortunately I have the same problem where a lot of the places are expensive, plus the housing situation here is very BAD and trying to find an apartment PERIOD (as opposed to another room in someone else's house) is hard enough.


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

You should look into other dorms, and into apartments. Usually there are some dorms that skew towards having a lot of the loud/partying/young students, and others that are mostly made up of the quieter, more studious type. At my university, there are dorms where every student is a math or engineering major, and dorms where you have to be at least 22 to live there. 

Also, you say apartments are expensive--and this definitely tends to be true for apartments just off campus--but you should still look around. Dorm rooms are expensive too; and if you look around a bit, you can probably find a cheapish apartment with a little work. If you're willing to live more than a few blocks from campus, prices go down pretty dramatically, and there are usually at least one or two decrepit old houses with cheap rooms squeezed between the ultra-expensive, nicer and newer apartments. Remember, Craigslist is your friend.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I still hate where I am living,but like I said I have to pay a fee if I want out of here and the fee is 350$(Australian dollars) so it's a lot for me at least.There are quiet dorms here and dorms for mature students,but I don't think the chance for something to be available is very likely right now.I don't know if it would help for me to talk to residential services here,don't really think that they care if I like living here or not.
I wouldn't mind living some distance from campus,and I think it's kind of sad that I have to live here just because I can't afford moving out of here.I feel that I've moved straight back to high school..
Also I have trouble sleeping here(I use my Ipod every night when I'm going to sleep to block out the noise) and people just don't care if I need my sleep or not.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> I still hate where I am living,but like I said I have to pay a fee if I want out of here and the fee is 350$(Australian dollars) so it's a lot for me at least.There are quiet dorms here and dorms for mature students,but I don't think the chance for something to be available is very likely right now.I don't know if it would help for me to talk to residential services here,don't really think that they care if I like living here or not.
> I wouldn't mind living some distance from campus,and I think it's kind of sad that I have to live here just because I can't afford moving out of here.I feel that I've moved straight back to high school..
> Also I have trouble sleeping here(I use my Ipod every night when I'm going to sleep to block out the noise) and people just don't care if I need my sleep or not.


For that $350 fee, why don't you just use a credit card (I use a student version for low fees), and put that 350 on the card. Interest is extremely low usually and the credit card will enable you to splice up the fee into payments every month (usually $14/month minimum payment). You will also be building up your credit rating for future items like house mortgages, so it's a double whammy!

Thus, you will be able to move out where you can sleep peacefully, and you will also have peace of mind financially about not having to pay a huge lump sum of 350 off the bat


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

counterfeit self said:


> For that $350 fee, why don't you just use a credit card (I use a student version for low fees), and put that 350 on the card. Interest is extremely low usually and the credit card will enable you to splice up the fee into payments every month (usually $14/month minimum payment). You will also be building up your credit rating for future items like house mortgages, so it's a double whammy!
> 
> Thus, you will be able to move out where you can sleep peacefully, and you will also have peace of mind financially about not having to pay a huge lump sum of 350 off the bat


I don't really know how to do that?Btw I'm an international student so I don't know if I could do that at all,only here for a semester..


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> I don't really know how to do that?Btw I'm an international student so I don't know if I could do that at all,only here for a semester..


Oh isn't the semester over in like 5 weeks? In that case I think you can save your money and hold on for that duration. Just use your ipod, also buy ear plugs from the local store.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

counterfeit self said:


> Oh isn't the semester over in like 5 weeks? In that case I think you can save your money and hold on for that duration. Just use your ipod, also buy ear plugs from the local store.


Not in Australia.Semester started 1st march and ends in july.

Btw,my normal semester wouldn't even be over in 5 weeks,normally i finish in june.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Not in Australia.Semester started 1st march and ends in july.
> 
> Btw,my normal semester wouldn't even be over in 5 weeks,normally i finish in june.


Really? from January to July for uni? that seems really drawn out and unnecessary. I don't know.

Well good luck to you.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

counterfeit self said:


> Really? from January to July for uni? that seems really drawn out and unnecessary. I don't know.
> 
> Well good luck to you.


Lol,if you'd read my post you would have seen that I wrote from 1st of March - july.

So you only go to uni from january-april?Seems a bit short.


----------

